# Any experience with mysolarbackup.com?



## BP-35

I've heard advertisements on radio and read ads on World Net Daily about a solar backup product from a site called http://www.mysolarbackup.com/. They are related to a site called www.solutionsfromscience.com that sells survival seed packages and related stuff. 

It is a limited standalone system comprised of a solar panel in a tilting, wheeled frame that provides DC to a unit the size of a tower model PC containing a charge controller, an 1800 Watt inverter and a 51 ah battery. This for about $1600. Has anyone had any experience with this setup or the organization selling it.

It's not a lot of power but what I want to do is keep a small (7 cu. ft.) freezer and a refrigerator cold during power outages (huricanes are a problem).


----------



## mightybooboo

Im hugely underwhelmed by the product,poor website,cost and details.

Other than that sounds good.

...........:cowboy:


----------



## Jim-mi

If that *inverter* would even start your fridge/freezer then that tiny battery would run it for only minutes.


there ain't no free lunch.....................


----------



## Jim-mi

I just clicked on your link.......
Ya like booboo says thats a pretty under whelming site.

that much $$$ for that stuff . . ???

what a huckster.......................


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Rippoff site tailored to separate a sucker from there money

$1600 for a 75watt panel, battery, inverter and charge controller. You should beable to find all the componets cheaper than that.

Here's a much better deal for about the same money:

http://sunelec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_4&products_id=215


----------



## Jim-mi

If its a "package deal" that you think you want then what white wolf linked to is by far better than the original deal (NOT)..........
The listed equipment is all reasonable stuff.
Where as the 'other' contains mystery (????) stuff.

Notice in that link what it suggests it will power. . . all soft loads . . .not refrigeration. 

.........AND.....if there is a problem with any of the equipment, then just imagine trying to get help/replacements from that other huckster . .!!!

I can only hope that many many folks who are seeking cheap online bargins will read this.
there just ain't no free lunch............


----------



## greg273

Yep, that site has 'ripoff' written all over it... He seems to be implying you will get '1800 watts continuously'.... yeah right, maybe the inverter is rated for that, but anyone with any sense can see hes offering a 75 watt panel!


----------



## TheSoundGi

I am new to this site, just registered last week. I am still not quite sure how to


----------

